# my band,repetitions,debut album!free download!



## exstinksean (Feb 20, 2012)

hi all
*i play drums in a crust/hardcore band from windsor ontario(across the river from detroit) called repetitions. we have finally finished recording our debut album! some of these songs are going to be on a split 7" with fellow windsorites valerie page(who fucking rule check em outhttp://www.facebook.com/ValeriePage666). for right now we are just burning cd-r's until we have the funds to have some cd's professionally done,or find a label interested in releasing it...
you can listen or download it here for free!
http://www.reverbnation.com/play_now/song_12229630 

feedback is greatly appreciated!
cheers!*


----------



## exstinksean (Feb 20, 2012)

i dont know why everything after the first line turned out huge, didnt intend for that,sorry...


----------



## exstinksean (Feb 28, 2012)

feedback? anyone?


----------

